# pet pigeons



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

i have bought 2 pigeons on 11th october 2011 and i keep in large aviary till now with wings has been trimed off....and my question is if it flys it will return to me.......
the two pigeons are pair and laid eggs on 2nd december
and i think it crossed 2 years of age 
HELP MEEEEEEEEEE>.............!
Advance in thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If they are NOT older homing pigeons and you trained them how to get back in they should go back into their aviary when they want to eat or go to roost for the night. what kind of pigeons are they?


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont know about it i send a picture 
did u please see me and tel what kind is it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

im sorry I can not see the pic yet..


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

these are the two pigeons i am having


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They do look like homer is in them or a feral cross type pigeon... IMO, they may just fly off, and you would not want that to happen if they are on hatching eggs and or babies.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

just saying it looks like they have not got flying feathers in the pictures Did you pluck them ?????


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

the eggs are not yet hatched i read it take 18 days to hatch after the second egg is layed the egg may hatch on 19 or 20th this month 

thanks for the help

so these pigeons not return to me ya....?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hardy said:


> the eggs are not yet hatched i read it take 18 days to hatch after the second egg is layed the egg may hatch on 19 or 20th this month
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> so these pigeons not return to me ya....?


I think they may not.... where did you get them? if you tried it as their eggs are not too far along then you could always go get them back from their old loft or home., or the eggs and nest will keep them close...so it could go either way IMO I would not let them out the older the eggs get..you would not want the embryos or new hatchlings to be orphaned.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

noooo nooo my brother just trim them because our terrace wall are small in size it already jump on the walls and try to fly to neighbour hood areas thats why 

we dont do this to hurt them


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

hardy said:


> the eggs are not yet hatched i read it take 18 days to hatch after the second egg is layed the egg may hatch on 19 or 20th this month
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> so these pigeons not return to me ya....?


i depends if they like your house or not they will go where ever they feel safe and comfortable.


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

hardy said:


> noooo nooo my brother just trim them because our terrace wall are small in size it already jump on the walls and try to fly to neighbour hood areas thats why
> 
> we dont do this to hurt them
> 
> the feathers will start growing and they will slowly start flying on your roof and stuff and will walk around and get used to your house so they shouldnt fly away


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the wings were tied with bands.. that is what was said in the first post.. if they are clipped wings then they can not fly anywhere...but may when they grow out as said... handicapped pigeons are a good target for predators also.


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

i think they feel comfortable i make large space for them and i feed twice a day with 6 types of grains daily 
thanks for the assists


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

sorry for the wings we dont know intially it is been trimed before one months 
may i know when it is been grow fully


----------



## WALEED (Oct 7, 2011)

hardy said:


> sorry for the wings we dont know intially it is been trimed before one months
> may i know when it is been grow fully


It will take 2 to 3 months to grow back if you have pulled them out and for clipped the featehrs will have to fall out i think then the new ones will grow. the best method would have been ethier rubber bands or cellotape to stop them from flying


----------



## hardy (Dec 16, 2011)

thank you friend here after i dont cut or pluck the wings 

and thanks for the help for the new member


----------

